# Pictures of your home gyms since lockdown



## Brodhurst

Hi Guys,

As the description says pictures and descriptions of your home gym set ups since lockdown.

I started mine in March and was lucky enough to get most of it before I even finished work, however clearing the garage took a while!

Also how you all finding the home gyms now lockdowns over? I'm still preferring training at home.

I have......

Primal Strength half rack

Primal Strength adjustable bench

Primal Strength pulley cable machine

Ironmaster adjustable dumbbells to 54kg

fully horse matted the floor

painted all walls

attempted to waterproof the floor


----------



## Tonysco

Would it not be better the other way around? Sack loading plates on the LHS of that bar a few inches from the wall.


----------



## Brodhurst

Tonysco said:


> Would it not be better the other way around? Sack loading plates on the LHS of that bar a few inches from the wall.


 Yea did try that but the floor was too uneven


----------



## Hicup

Where did you get your olympic weights from?


----------



## Dr Gearhead

that's a nice set up mate. The 2 main things I'd like to add to my basic set up are some sort of pec deck and some heavy dumbbells

Do you mind me asking how much the cable station was ? Are those adjustable dumbells ? I've been looking at some bodyflex ones on ebay that go up to 40kg, pretty expensive though so am making do with my spin lock ones for now.


----------



## Brodhurst

Hicup said:


> Where did you get your olympic weights from?


 JpLennard was lucky enough to get them the day before the first lockdown.


----------



## Brodhurst

Dr Gearhead said:


> that's a nice set up mate. The 2 main things I'd like to add to my basic set up are some sort of pec deck and some heavy dumbbells
> 
> Do you mind me asking how much the cable station was ? Are those adjustable dumbells ? I've been looking at some bodyflex ones on ebay that go up to 40kg, pretty expensive though so am making do with my spin lock ones for now.


 Yea I'd love a pec dec. I'm currently using the cable machine and the bench upright to do cable flys.

Think it was about £1400. Iron master dumbbells are very expensive but the best IMO, adjustable to 54kg. I did look at body flex ones but just like the way the iron masters feel like a standard dumbbell in your hand.


----------



## SuperRips

The iron master is good quality, I didnt think it would be worth its price tag but after a blast on the bench and the lat pull down attachment I was surprised. Bench was alot sturdy than I expected.

Their adjustable dumbells are decent but expensive unless you get lucky on a 2nd hand set.


----------



## eowens90

Awesome! Are there any exercises you can't do in your home gym that you wish you could? Is there any equipment you wish you had?


----------



## Brodhurst

Yea I'd love to have some more leg options. I've got a herniated disc so squats mess me up once I get to some serious weight. Ideally a hack squat, leg press and leg ext/curl of I had enough space. Honestly if I move house it will only be for a bigger garage!


----------



## Brodhurst

Has no one else got any home set ups to show?!


----------



## monkeybiker

Brodhurst said:


> Has no one else got any home set ups to show?!


 From about 3 1/2 years ago


----------



## Brodhurst

monkeybiker said:


> From about 3 1/2 years ago


 Now that's a proper garage! Looks like you've only just got room to move in there.


----------



## monkeybiker

Brodhurst said:


> Now that's a proper garage! Looks like you've only just got room to move in there.


 Yep, needs a good tidy up :lol:

I had a leg press and rack of dumbbells then but got rid of them now to make a bit more room.


----------



## IainF

My cave....


----------



## 125921

IainF said:


> My cave....
> 
> View attachment 195187


 diggin' the atlas stone and kegs

do you do a lot of strongman training?

i switched from regular lifting to strongman a few years back and have never looked back. love it


----------



## Brodhurst

IainF said:


> My cave....
> 
> View attachment 195187


 Shitting hell an atlas stone! Legend.


----------



## IainF

Chicken_Boy said:


> diggin' the atlas stone and kegs
> 
> do you do a lot of strongman training?
> 
> i switched from regular lifting to strongman a few years back and have never looked back. love it


 Don't do loads of strongman. I should do more really, but it tends to be the odd session once or twice per fortnight.

Got two stones. The bigger one is out of sight there and hasn't moved for about three years haha! 3 kegs (one for OHP, one for distance carries and one empty and unused so far), farmers handles too in the background, which I love. If I could only do one lift forever it would be a farmer's carry!

The strongman stuff is definitely more fun. Just less practical with our shitty weather and the fact I train late at night.


----------



## IainF

Got me motivated to do some stones again!

The wee one was going well. Did about 30 reps in total -






The big Mofo came off the ground, but went no further!! A few weeks and I'll have it!


----------



## Zoob1234

IainF said:


> Got me motivated to do some stones again!
> 
> The wee one was going well. Did about 30 reps in total -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big Mofo came off the ground, but went no further!! A few weeks and I'll have it!


 That's a solid effort. Terrified to try it encase I drop the bugger on my feet


----------



## Endomorph84

Brodhurst said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As the description says pictures and descriptions of your home gym set ups since lockdown.
> 
> I started mine in March and was lucky enough to get most of it before I even finished work, however clearing the garage took a while!
> 
> Also how you all finding the home gyms now lockdowns over? I'm still preferring training at home.
> 
> I have......
> 
> Primal Strength half rack
> 
> Primal Strength adjustable bench
> 
> Primal Strength pulley cable machine
> 
> Ironmaster adjustable dumbbells to 54kg
> 
> fully horse matted the floor
> 
> painted all walls
> 
> attempted to waterproof the floor
> 
> View attachment 191105


 Show off!


----------



## Brodhurst

Endomorph84 said:


> Show off!


 Glad you like it mate. Best purchase I've ever mad. I live alone so it's making the lockdown a little bit easier.


----------



## Brodhurst

Zoob1234 said:


> That's a solid effort. Terrified to try it encase I drop the bugger on my feet


 I reckon that would even do a number on the garage floor, let alone your feet.


----------



## Zoob1234

Brodhurst said:


> I reckon that would even do a number on the garage floor, let alone your feet.


 Wouldn't fancy trying to explain a small crater sized hole in the garage floor to my landlord haha


----------



## IainF

Zoob1234 said:


> That's a solid effort. Terrified to try it encase I drop the bugger on my feet


 As you can see, the key is shouting 'f**k you' at the stone just as it leaves the ground. Then it won't dare drop on your toes!


----------



## IainF

Brodhurst said:


> I reckon that would even do a number on the garage floor, let alone your feet.


 Never been a problem as I use a pallet or an old tyre. If you dropped it from any height it would bust the floor for sure.

The other garage does have a massive crack in the floor but not from a stone - was doing sledgehammer work and I missed the tyre! :lol:


----------



## Zoob1234

IainF said:


> As you can see, the key is shouting 'f**k you' at the stone just as it leaves the ground. Then it won't dare drop on your toes!


 Haha hazing that atlas stone into believing it's a pebble.


----------



## IainF

Brodhurst said:


> Yea I'd love to have some more leg options. I've got a herniated disc so squats mess me up once I get to some serious weight. Ideally a hack squat, leg press and leg ext/curl of I had enough space. Honestly if I move house it will only be for a bigger garage!


 Defo miss leg options in my set up!

There must be a relatively easy way to come up with something resembling a leg extension at home.... any ideas!?

I've used my adjustable bench in conjunction with jamming my legs under a loaded barbell to mimic a hypertension, but it's too much hassle to do it every week!


----------



## SuperRips

Sod the frames....Scaffold polls, bit of welding and some plates :thumb


----------



## SuperRips

There's loads of ideas on the net, some look quite decent aswell


----------



## IainF

A week later.... more insults for the big stone.....****er still not cooperating!

Think it was closer though :lol:


----------



## IainF

Claiming this one as a complete lift :lol:

If it was a really small platform I might just have made it!


----------



## Brodhurst

Thinking of adding this to the gym? Opinions please?

Bodysolid leg/ext/curl


----------



## Tonysco

Brodhurst said:


> Thinking of adding this to the gym? Opinions please?


 He's got a cute arrse


----------



## staymassive27

Brodhurst said:


> Thinking of adding this to the gym? Opinions please?
> 
> Bodysolid leg/ext/curl
> 
> View attachment 196487
> 
> 
> View attachment 196489


 Body solid stuff is really good. I can't comment on this particular machine but my bench (GFID71) has the leg extension attachment. I own the multi gym (G6b), functional tower (GDCC200), the rack GPR378 and the hyper extension bench and it is all really well made. I bent my rods on the functional towers moving it into our house and contacted their support in Chicago and they sent me replacement rods free. So good sh*t! I have a kick arse gym in my basement in Canada with all that gear and more but now stuck in the UK and just have a set of Mens health 40kg dumbbells, 32kg adjustable flexbells and a pull up dip station.


----------



## staymassive27

Brodhurst said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As the description says pictures and descriptions of your home gym set ups since lockdown.
> 
> I started mine in March and was lucky enough to get most of it before I even finished work, however clearing the garage took a while!
> 
> Also how you all finding the home gyms now lockdowns over? I'm still preferring training at home.
> 
> I have......
> 
> Primal Strength half rack
> 
> Primal Strength adjustable bench
> 
> Primal Strength pulley cable machine
> 
> Ironmaster adjustable dumbbells to 54kg
> 
> fully horse matted the floor
> 
> painted all walls
> 
> attempted to waterproof the floor
> 
> View attachment 191105


 Nice setup! You have utilized your space well. I like the black and green finish.

What do you think of the Ironmasters? I nearly got them few years ago but the speed of assembling them put me off so I stuck with my rubber hex. I have been training at home since about 2012 and wouldn't go back to the gym if I had the choice. I had to train at Puregym for a bit when I got here from Canada as had no room where we were staying but as soon as we found somewhere bigger my first acquisition was some adjustable dumbbells. Just some Mens health 40kg ones which are a copy of Bowflex. Hindsight is a bitch though! I was looking at importing dumbbells end of 2019 but no one I asked wanted them so that put me off and now everyone is selling them due to the pandemic.

Edit should have read further down you say the ironmaster are good. Do you find that it disrupts your workouts though if you want to do drop sets?
I was going to get the ironmaster fold up bench as well. I opted for a bodysolid bench but wish I had actually got the Hoist foldable bench as the bodysolid one is like a tank. Well made but huge.

I had my first home gym in a tiny room and nearly put holes in the wall a few times moving the plates on and off as had barely any room. I didn't have the option of spinning it round though but i am guessing you have it like that so you can slide your bench in and out easily between your towers and the cage.


----------



## hmgs

Brodhurst said:


> Thinking of adding this to the gym? Opinions please?
> 
> Bodysolid leg/ext/curl
> 
> View attachment 196487
> 
> 
> View attachment 196489


 I had one of these given to me - took off the front end and placed it on a Powertec bench - worked a dream (re-drilled the pivot point to suit my knee position too)


----------



## staymassive27

hmgs said:


> I had one of these given to me - took off the front end and placed it on a Powertec bench - worked a dream (re-drilled the pivot point to suit my knee position too)


 Did it still work for leg curls?


----------



## Brodhurst

staymassive27 said:


> Body solid stuff is really good. I can't comment on this particular machine but my bench (GFID71) has the leg extension attachment. I own the multi gym (G6b), functional tower (GDCC200), the rack GPR378 and the hyper extension bench and it is all really well made. I bent my rods on the functional towers moving it into our house and contacted their support in Chicago and they sent me replacement rods free. So good sh*t! I have a kick arse gym in my basement in Canada with all that gear and more but now stuck in the UK and just have a set of Mens health 40kg dumbbells, 32kg adjustable flexbells and a pull up dip station.


 I did get it in the end, loving it, just gives a bit more variation.

View attachment 201533


----------



## staymassive27

Brodhurst said:


> I did get it in the end, loving it, just gives a bit more variation.
> 
> View attachment 201533


 Sweet! You wont regret it! The machines are heavy duty. Their stuff is basically considered light commercial so should last you forever really. The coverings I am not super keen on but the machines work really well. I actually still love my old Keyes bench that was my first piece of equipment I got back in 2012ish I think and I kept it as it fit my preacher curl attachment better and it is wider and has bigger seat on the front, I like to put my feet up when doing chest.

This is my setup in Canada. Once the pandemic, I mean if the pandemic is over I am hoping to bring it all here. lol Hoping they still let me renew my TOR as it expired waiting for this thing to be over. I got some flexbells for here in the UK which go in 4kg increments up to 32kg but trying to get the newer NUOBELL system. It goes in 5lb increments to 80lbs. Then I can sell my hex stuff and just keep the 90s, 100s and get a set of 110s. I prefer working in lbs to kilos.

I also have a water rower and a foam plyometric box as well which you cant see in the pictures. My dumbbells only go up to 100lbs out there. I was putting 10lb ankle weights on my wrists for extra weight though lol The plyobox is so good though as can move it all around the room as its so light but its very sturdy and has 30",24" and 21" inch i think. Used to attempt them after a heavy leg day. My heavy bag I put on a barn door rail on the ceiling. I purchased it at Rona which is a hardware store in Canada. I can pull my bag into the room and use it and then slide it back in when I am done. I had my setup in a room much smaller then this before I decided to renovate the basement and kit it out with more stuff.

I got a landmine attachment that connects to my olympic bar as well for tbar rows.

View attachment 201573


View attachment 201575


----------



## staymassive27

View attachment 201577


That's my plyometric box. My mrs just got me one here for my birthday (she got that one for my bday as well a dew years ago). I felt bad as I did not want it so she sent it back. Its an actual plywood box so I thought it was a waste of money. I could make one myself if I wanted a plywood box. It would have just got in the way as space here is limited. My gym back home is about 20ft long and about 15 or 16ft wide.


----------



## hmgs

staymassive27 said:


> Did it still work for leg curls?


 Yeah - and it saved loadsa space!


----------



## staymassive27

hmgs said:


> Yeah - and it saved loadsa space!


 Anything you can do to save space is worth doing for sure! Means room for more equipment!!!!!!!!!!!Powertec is good brand as well. Tha'ts the brand of my calf raise/squat machine.


----------



## staymassive27

hmgs said:


> Yeah - and it saved loadsa space!


 Anything you can do to save space is worth doing for sure! Means room for more equipment!!!!!!!!!!!Powertec is good brand as well. Tha'ts the brand of my calf raise/squat machine.


----------



## Brodhurst

staymassive27 said:


> Sweet! You wont regret it! The machines are heavy duty. Their stuff is basically considered light commercial so should last you forever really. The coverings I am not super keen on but the machines work really well. I actually still love my old Keyes bench that was my first piece of equipment I got back in 2012ish I think and I kept it as it fit my preacher curl attachment better and it is wider and has bigger seat on the front, I like to put my feet up when doing chest.
> 
> This is my setup in Canada. Once the pandemic, I mean if the pandemic is over I am hoping to bring it all here. lol Hoping they still let me renew my TOR as it expired waiting for this thing to be over. I got some flexbells for here in the UK which go in 4kg increments up to 32kg but trying to get the newer NUOBELL system. It goes in 5lb increments to 80lbs. Then I can sell my hex stuff and just keep the 90s, 100s and get a set of 110s. I prefer working in lbs to kilos.
> 
> I also have a water rower and a foam plyometric box as well which you cant see in the pictures. My dumbbells only go up to 100lbs out there. I was putting 10lb ankle weights on my wrists for extra weight though lol The plyobox is so good though as can move it all around the room as its so light but its very sturdy and has 30",24" and 21" inch i think. Used to attempt them after a heavy leg day. My heavy bag I put on a barn door rail on the ceiling. I purchased it at Rona which is a hardware store in Canada. I can pull my bag into the room and use it and then slide it back in when I am done. I had my setup in a room much smaller then this before I decided to renovate the basement and kit it out with more stuff.
> 
> I got a landmine attachment that connects to my olympic bar as well for tbar rows.
> 
> View attachment 201573
> 
> 
> View attachment 201575


 That's a proper nice set up mate. I've seen loads of garage gyms in Canada and the US, the garages are so much bigger. I currently live in a flat but if I ever do change property I want one with a double garage at least.


----------



## hmgs

staymassive27 said:


> my calf raise/squat machine.


 Mmm, little bit of work and it could be a Viking press station too


----------



## staymassive27

hmgs said:


> Mmm, little bit of work and it could be a Viking press station too


 Yeah definitely! I would love a viking press station!!!!!!!!!!! That machine is decent though and I got it dirt cheap. I think it was about 150 quid. The dude was joining the fire service and moving to a smaller place and had no room. Majority of my stuff I second hand. My multi gym was $3000 new, i paid $500 (300quid). Dude got married, had a kid and his wife wanted it gone as they had moved into a smaller place. My elliptical was $2500 new and I got it at a Sears closing down sale for $750 plus 10% off. Was the floor model but in perfect working condition. The 10% off was as they didn't have the plug, I haggled with them. I hadn't looked but soon realized it was just a kettle/computer plug! Not sure if that will work over here actually! Better check that before I lug it out and into a container!!!!!!



Brodhurst said:


> That's a proper nice set up mate. I've seen loads of garage gyms in Canada and the US, the garages are so much bigger. I currently live in a flat but if I ever do change property I want one with a double garage at least.


 Cheers. I love my gym!!!!!! Miss it big time. It was my little project. I did the flooring (had to grind the concrete as it wasn't level which was a bitch), painted it Hulk green, and built a wall to stop the cats getting in and wrecking the seats. I got my mirrors from Ikea and the mats were from a dude selling mats made from recycled rubber around the corner from us for $50 each which was pretty decent. Buying used equipment is so much easier there. You can pick up proper bargains as there are so many stores so its accessible for everyone to have a "I am going to start working out at home" moment then change their mind and sell it cheap on like gum tree type sites (Kijiji was the big one in Canada). We had about 5 big stores you could go into selling all the big brands like Life Fitness, Hammer Strength, Bodysolid, BodyCraft,Hoist, Precor, Powetec, pretty much any brand you want. And everyone has pickup trucks so you just whack your new stuff in the back and away you go.

What size is classed as double garage here? We are renting a house that supposedly has double garage but I wouldn't call it that! We didn't have a garage back home but my next door neighbour does and his garage is just a regular garage. You can fit two vehicles in it no problem and he has his quad bikes and dirt bikes in it as well. Our "double" garage here barely fits our one car! You can get down the sides pretty easy but I wouldn't call it a double garage. My buddy just turned his garage into a gym but you couldn't even barely fit one car in there either!

You have got max use out of your space though. Have you seen the Rogue cage that can be attached to the wall and folded in and out as you need it? Fitnessdepot in Canada was making a ton of clones of that kind of stuff as it is very expensive.
This one - ROGUE RML-3W FOLD BACK WALL MOUNT RACK

Does anyone know how you stop it attaching your photos every time you post a reply??? I remove them but it still posts them!


----------



## staymassive27

hmgs said:


> Mmm, little bit of work and it could be a Viking press station too


 Yeah definitely! I would love a viking press station!!!!!!!!!!! That machine is decent though and I got it dirt cheap. I think it was about 150 quid. The dude was joining the fire service and moving to a smaller place and had no room. Majority of my stuff I second hand. My multi gym was $3000 new, i paid $500 (300quid). Dude got married, had a kid and his wife wanted it gone as they had moved into a smaller place. My elliptical was $2500 new and I got it at a Sears closing down sale for $750 plus 10% off. Was the floor model but in perfect working condition. The 10% off was as they didn't have the plug, I haggled with them. I hadn't looked but soon realized it was just a kettle/computer plug! Not sure if that will work over here actually! Better check that before I lug it out and into a container!!!!!!



Brodhurst said:


> That's a proper nice set up mate. I've seen loads of garage gyms in Canada and the US, the garages are so much bigger. I currently live in a flat but if I ever do change property I want one with a double garage at least.


 Cheers. I love my gym!!!!!! Miss it big time. It was my little project. I did the flooring (had to grind the concrete as it wasn't level which was a bitch), painted it Hulk green, and built a wall to stop the cats getting in and wrecking the seats. I got my mirrors from Ikea and the mats were from a dude selling mats made from recycled rubber around the corner from us for $50 each which was pretty decent. Buying used equipment is so much easier there. You can pick up proper bargains as there are so many stores so its accessible for everyone to have a "I am going to start working out at home" moment then change their mind and sell it cheap on like gum tree type sites (Kijiji was the big one in Canada). We had about 5 big stores you could go into selling all the big brands like Life Fitness, Hammer Strength, Bodysolid, BodyCraft,Hoist, Precor, Powetec, pretty much any brand you want. And everyone has pickup trucks so you just whack your new stuff in the back and away you go.

What size is classed as double garage here? We are renting a house that supposedly has double garage but I wouldn't call it that! We didn't have a garage back home but my next door neighbour does and his garage is just a regular garage. You can fit two vehicles in it no problem and he has his quad bikes and dirt bikes in it as well. Our "double" garage here barely fits our one car! You can get down the sides pretty easy but I wouldn't call it a double garage. My buddy just turned his garage into a gym but you couldn't even barely fit one car in there either!

You have got max use out of your space though. Have you seen the Rogue cage that can be attached to the wall and folded in and out as you need it? Fitnessdepot in Canada was making a ton of clones of that kind of stuff as it is very expensive.
This one - ROGUE RML-3W FOLD BACK WALL MOUNT RACK

Does anyone know how you stop it attaching your photos every time you post a reply??? I remove them but it still posts them!

View attachment 201573


View attachment 201575


View attachment 201577


----------



## monkeybiker

staymassive27 said:


> Yeah definitely! I would love a viking press station!!!!!


 Wouldn't be too hard to set up in your power rack. Videos on YouTube using two barbells across the catcher bars in the power rack.

Or you mount a scaffolding swivel clamp to the wall and place the barbell in it.


----------



## staymassive27

monkeybiker said:


> Wouldn't be too hard to set up in your power rack. Videos on YouTube using two barbells across the catcher bars in the power rack.
> 
> Or you mount a scaffolding swivel clamp to the wall and place the barbell in it.


Would right now as I haven't got it here! lol
Having my second jab this week and then hoping the restrictions in Canada lift in July as really don't want to quarantine in a hotel. Once they do going to go sort my stuff out! It is a massive heat wave there right now. Hitting the 40s so don't really fancy that.


----------



## staymassive27

ah yeah thats clever! Like this. 




thanks for the tip monkeybiker 👍


----------



## Brodhurst

Couple of updates to the garage gym.


----------



## vlb

Some pics of mine


----------



## Brodhurst

vlb said:


> Some pics of mine


Really nice set up mate. How do you find the leg press/hack squat combo? Was thinking about getting one but see a couple of vids where it looked like you couldn’t get proper depth on either?
Also the heater is definitely a good idea!


----------



## vlb

Brodhurst said:


> Really nice set up mate. How do you find the leg press/hack squat combo? Was thinking about getting one but see a couple of vids where it looked like you couldn’t get proper depth on either?
> Also the heater is definitely a good idea!


Hi Mate

thanks, i am not fully sold on the hack squat/leg press combo as yet, you do get great depth but what i a unsure of as yet is

1) the weight unit moves up and down on a 'sled' effectively its on wheels as opposed to running on rails, on hack squat for me it means its abit more 'clunky' than the one i am used to using due to there being more movement side to side and up and down. its smooth as **** on the leg press though so its likely that the more weight you put on it the smoother it becomes (due to the weight holding the sled in place more). I am going to put some grease on the sled wheels this weekend to see if that helps with the hack squat side of it.

2) the foot plate for hack squat was too small for me so i had to extend it by bolting on 2 bit of mild steel, when i was using the supplied foot plate my knees were aching like ****, i like my stance to be high and wide and like wise the plate for the leg press (the one that folds up is also a little narrow (i have a big stomach so in order to get a decent range of movement it would be better with a wider stance).

if however you aint a pot bellied, weak at the knees pussy then i am sure you will be fine 😂 

I will send you a pic later.

Would i recommend it....if you are 100% going to use both leg press and hack squat then it is a useful addition to your home gym (with modifications if required). the foot plate heights and angles are very adjustable on both exercises and the depth is good.


----------



## vlb

forgot to say, yeah the heater is a god sent however because i am a typical guy i didnt read the instructions so i didnt leave adequate ventilation and mid way through a rest break i woke up on the floor .

i put it down to some excess propane that was not being burnt but after checking it out it appears these 'torpedo heaters' suck the oxygen out of the room to create combustion...

so now (as you see in the pic) it sits at the garage door with the door slightly open and the fan sucking oxygen from the outside...

dumb as ****


----------



## epons400

Some nice gyms here, upgrading to olympic weights I new year , and getting the leg curl machine I think








Gotta get more dumbelks I have 15,17.5,22.5 ,20 , 
Might gey some adjustable upto 32kg , then make up some 35,37.5 40 don't think ill outgrow these , anyone use adjustables ???


----------



## knuckleheed2

epons400 said:


> Some nice gyms here, upgrading to olympic weights I new year , and getting the leg curl machine I think
> View attachment 213011
> 
> Gotta get more dumbelks I have 15,17.5,22.5 ,20 ,
> Might gey some adjustable upto 32kg , then make up some 35,37.5 40 don't think ill outgrow these , anyone use adjustables ???


I've used Olympic adjustable dumbbells in my garage gym for years.

You should also try and pick yourself up a pair of power hooks for chest and shoulder pressing as you go heavier. They are great if you train on your own, and enable you to go that little bit heavier in a safe manner. I'm surprised a lot more people aren't even aware of power hooks, never mind use.

I also have adjustable York dumbbells for arms.


----------



## knuckleheed2

knuckleheed2 said:


> I've used Olympic adjustable dumbbells in my garage gym for years.
> 
> You should also try and pick yourself up a pair of power hooks for chest and shoulder pressing as you go heavier. They are great if you train on your own, and enable you to go that little bit heavier in a safe manner. I'm surprised a lot more people aren't even aware of power hooks, never mind use.
> 
> I also have adjustable York dumbbells for arms.


Link for power hooks








BodyMax Dumbbell Hooks - Buy Online - Powerhouse Fitness


BodyMax Dumbbell Hooks allow you to lift your weights from a higher position making it less likely to cause injury to your back. Shop online today for fast delivery.




www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk


----------



## Brodhurst

vlb said:


> forgot to say, yeah the heater is a god sent however because i am a typical guy i didnt read the instructions so i didnt leave adequate ventilation and mid way through a rest break i woke up on the floor .
> 
> i put it down to some excess propane that was not being burnt but after checking it out it appears these 'torpedo heaters' suck the oxygen out of the room to create combustion...
> 
> so now (as you see in the pic) it sits at the garage door with the door slightly open and the fan sucking oxygen from the outside...
> 
> dumb as ****


I didn’t realise that, only had fan heaters in the past. Will have another google, maybe a propane heater is a bit excessive for the minimal time I’ll probably use it.


----------



## Brodhurst

epons400 said:


> Some nice gyms here, upgrading to olympic weights I new year , and getting the leg curl machine I think
> View attachment 213011
> 
> Gotta get more dumbelks I have 15,17.5,22.5 ,20 ,
> Might gey some adjustable upto 32kg , then make up some 35,37.5 40 don't think ill outgrow these , anyone use adjustables ???


I’ve got the iron master dumbbells, work a treat. Would highly recommend but they’re pricey.


----------



## epons400

New additions today , from argos 
100kg of olympic weight plus cheap 6ft bar to get me going 
2x20
2x15
2x10
2x5
Bargain at 195 quid


----------



## epons400

Brodhurst said:


> I’ve got the iron master dumbbells, work a treat. Would highly recommend but they’re pricey.


I have now got , 12.5,15,17.5,20,22.5,25kg dumbells as standard spinloks , thinking at this stage I'll get 27.5,30,35,40 then it should do me , them ironmasters do look good mate


----------



## owas

I've always had a home gym in one form or another since about 2010 but finally built something I can comfortably train in 
Fully insulated,has its own solar set up and diesel heating.


----------

